# D:\ not accessible



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

cant read the D:\. the pc came from the local school, im thinknig they blocked it so noone could make changes to the drive. Is there anything i can do to get the D:\ accessible? i show a, b both floppy and cannot pull up the d:\


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

reload of os usually fixes it. there may be an easier solution


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

busybee870 said:


> cant read the D:\. the pc came from the local school, im thinknig they blocked it so noone could make changes to the drive. Is there anything i can do to get the D:\ accessible? i show a, b both floppy and cannot pull up the d:\


I kinda doubt the CD drive would be blocked. It's probably either a driver issue or a cable came lose. 

If the machine has Win98 or ME then it may be a driver issue, but WinXP is pretty good about finding CD drives. If it has XP then I wouldn't be thinking about drivers.

If you feel confident enough, open the case and reseat both ends of the ribbon cable going to the CD drive. Also verify that a power connector is attached to the CD drive (you can skip checking the power cable if you see lights blinking on the CD drive sometimes).


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Wh do people start threads and the just ignore them?


----------



## Kris W. (Dec 9, 2006)

Their name is BUSYBEE870....does that ring any bells?


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

whoops! sorry...i thought this thread had been on here longer than two days! sorry!


----------

